
WaveNet - davidfoster
https://deepmind.com/blog/article/Using-WaveNet-technology-to-reunite-speech-impaired-users-with-their-original-voices
======
heinHack
I wonder if these models can be used for speech impairments related to other
neurological diseases like Parkinson's which seems to cause issues with speech
clarity as well as loudness. Also, in other areas like NLP, Google has
released tools to train your own models. I wish they would do that here as
well. They could potentially get access to a lot more training samples if
people started training their own models and testing the performance. The
benefit to people suffering from speech impairments could be immense if such a
technology were more accessible.

------
david-gpu
@dang Can you restore the original title? "Using WaveNet technology to reunite
speech-impaired users with their original voices"

